# Investigator Michael Davis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Investigator*
*Michael David Davis, Jr.*
Placer County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Friday, October 24, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 10/24/2014
*Weapon:* Rifle; AR-15
*Suspect:* In custody
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Investigator Michael Davis was shot and killed during a massive manhunt for the murderer of Deputy Sheriff Danny Oliver, of the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department, a short time earlier.

The subject who murdered Deputy Oliver, and his female accomplice, had carjacked a vehicle and fled up I-80 and exited at Auburn, before stopping on the side of the road. Investigator Davis and his partner spotted the vehicle and began to approach it when the male subject opened fire with an AR-15 rifle, striking both officers.

Both officers were transported to a local hospital where Investigator Davis succumbed to his wounds.

The female subject was arrested at the scene while the male subject fled into a residential area. He was taken into custody several hours later.

Investigator Davis had served with the Placer County Sheriff's Department for 15 years.

Investigator Davis' father, Investigator Michael Davis Sr., was killed in the line of duty on October 24th, 1988, while serving with the Riverside County Sheriff's Department. Their line of duty deaths occurred exactly 26 years apart to the day.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Edward Bonner
Placer County Sheriff's Department
2929 Richardson Drive
Auburn, CO 95603

Phone: (530) 889-7800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22252-investigator-michael-david-davis-jr#ixzz3H96GfGQa


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace Investigator Davis.

Very strange you were taken on the same date as your Dad's -doing the same job. You were both taken in the line of duty- we take comfort knowing you both will watch over us all.


----------

